# San Jose Blvd Nights



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

....THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE...THIS IS THE SECOND ONE THIS YEAR , THE FIRST ONE OF THE SUMMER WAS  A GREAT TURN OUT, BETTER THEN CINCO DE MAYO. I CAN ONLY PUT A MEET UP SPOT BECAUSE MOST PEOPLE GO THERE OWN WAYS AFTER...I SAY LETS MEET UP @ TARGET @ KING AND STORY








​


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS THE 1ST ONE OF THE SUMMER
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a-9.html



[URL]http://www.facebook.com/events/356153464458011/[/URL]


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:
were there...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR NOR*CAL


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

Ms. Maria, and Friends will be in the house


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

TO THE TOP
4
BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT bump this up


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

bumo for my brother chingon! east side riders! yeeee!


bump 4 blvd nights!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BAY


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT lets get this shit crackin chingon an coast one put on good cruise nights much props to both of them all car clubs solo riders an out of towners welcome if you got hoppers bring them out too lets see them swang all info on the flyer pass this info on to other clubs an solo rides an family an friends


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BAY


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump to the top im not missn this 1 shawwwwwwww


----------



## PLEBE650 (Dec 18, 2011)

ill be there :yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CCCCCchhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jimmy's Low Low Production will be attending this event and will be filming the scene....hope to see alot of sj and out of towners clean rides out there....:thumbsup:


For the one's who missed out on the 1st Blvd Nights on June....Here's a clip ENJOY!:drama:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR NOR*CAL


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

cant wait to actually go dipping again. been a minute. Dont really see why everyone just meets up at a parking lot? that shits gay, If you want it to crack like back in the days then just hit the streets like we used to back in the days. if you get a ticket ..... FUCK IT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

=) TTT!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO GONA TRY TO MAKE THIS ONE:biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*BBUUMMPP!!*


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT all out of towners welcome come join us the more people out there the better this cruise night event is always a good turn out if you got hoppers bring them out too lets see them swang pass the info on to other car clubs an solo riders


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

TTTuffin:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Cant wait always hella fun out here!!!!.....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC WAS THERE IN JUNE..AND U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE IN SEPT....YUP FROM THE 209 TO THE 408.:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN AN CRUISE ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU GOT HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM SWANG PLZ PASS ON THE INFO TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES AN FAMILY AN FRIENDS THE MORE OUT THERE THE BETTER THE TURN OUT IS AN MORE AN MORE PEOPLE GET INTERSTED AN WANNA START COMMING OUT AN CRUISE AGIN LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AN HAVE A GREAT TIME LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Maybe we will bring the regal if anyone wants some


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Maybe we will bring the regal if anyone wants some


come join us bro bring the regal out im sure someone will wanna nose up with you this a good cruise night event alot of lowlows come out from localy an from diffrent parts of bay an the central valley an central coast an it gets better an better each time it comes up more an more people are 
starting to come out agin there gettin intersted we gotta get the cruising an hopping sesion going good agin back on track in san jose


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt for the bay


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR THE BAY LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN LETS CRUISE AN HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Take it To The Top =)


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TO THE TOP ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE A HOPPER BRING THEM OUT TOO AND LET THEM HOP AN SWANG LETS MEET UP AT THE LOCATION HANG OUT AN CRUISE THE STREETS STORY N KING PLZ PASS THIS INFO ON TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS THE MORE LOWLOW AN PEOPLE OUT THERE THE BETTER THE TURN OUT IS LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER GREAT EVENT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME LIKE THE PASS ONES BRING THE FAMILY TOO LETS GET THIS CRUISE NIGHT CRACKING


----------



## Norcal swift (Aug 9, 2012)

Wen?


San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TO THE TOP ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE A HOPPER BRING THEM OUT TOO AND LET THEM HOP AN SWANG LETS MEET UP AT THE LOCATION HANG OUT AN CRUISE THE STREETS STORY N KING PLZ PASS THIS INFO ON TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS THE MORE LOWLOW AN PEOPLE OUT THERE THE BETTER THE TURN OUT IS LETS MAKE THIS ANOTHER GREAT EVENT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME LIKE THE PASS ONES BRING THE FAMILY TOO LETS GET THIS CRUISE NIGHT CRACKING


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Norcal swift said:


> Wen?


WASSUP BRO ALL THE INFO ON PAGE ONE BUT ILL TELL YOU THE INFO ITS ON SATURDAY SEPT 8TH EVERYONE MEETING AT STORY N KING TARGET SHOPPING CENTER I FORGOT THE TIME IT STARTS BUT CHECK PAGE ONE IT SHOULD BE THERE COME JOIN US KICK IT AND CRUISE WITH US THE MORE PEOPLE THE BETTER THE TURN OUT IS ILL BE AT THE MEETING SPOT BY 6:00pm PLZ SPREAD THE WORD PASS ON THE INFO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*MEET UP SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS @ 5PM ....NEXT STOP KING AND STORY @ 10PM*_


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&b...a=X&ei=iW8-UNLfOMWqigLr1YHwCw&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/events/356153464458011/


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJDEUCE said:


> _*MEET UP SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS @ 5PM ....NEXT STOP KING AND STORY @ 10PM*_


OK KOO GLAD THIS WAS FIXED I WAS LIL LOST BUT EVERYTHINGS GOOD NOW


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

EVERYBODY FIRST MEETING SPOT STORY N WHITE AT SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS SHOPPING CENTER IT STARTS AT 5:00 I RECAMEND YOU GET THERE EARLY SO YOU CAN GET A GOOD PARKING SPOT WE WILL BE AT THIS SHOPPING CENTER HANGING OUT FROM 5:00 TO 10:00 ONCE 10:00 HITS WE ARE GANNA START CRUISING AN MAKING OUR WAY TO STORY N KING RD ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TO LETS SEE THEM HOP AN SWANG THIS IS ALWAY A GOOD TURN OUT EVENT AN IT GETS BETTER AN BETTER EACH TIME THIS CRUISE NIGHT EVENT IS THROWN THE LAST BLVD NIGHT WAS GOOD THAT CHINGON DECIDED TO HAVE ANOTHER ONE AN I THANK HIM FOR HAVING THIS CRUISE NIGHTS FOR US EVERY YEAR AN GIVE HIM LOTS PROPS HES A TRUE CRUISER AND A RIDER AN I LOOK UP TO HIM AN COAST ONE IT GOOD EVENT MORE AND MORE PEOPLE ARE STARTING TO COME OUT AGIN AN HANG OUT AN CRUISE THE BLVD SO EVERYONE WELCOME COME HANG OUT AN HAVE A GOOD TIME BRING THE FAMILY TOO THERE ARE LOTS OF YOUTUBE VIDIEOS ON SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS SO CHECK THEM OUT YOU WILL SEE HOW CRACKING IT GETS AN LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT GET BETTER AN BETTER EACH EVENT MORE AN MORE GET INVODED COME OUT AN CRUISE FROM LOCALLY AN DIFFRANT PARTS OF THE BAY AREA AN DIFFRENT PARTS OF THE CENTAL VALLEY AN CENTAL COAST WE WOULD LIKE HAVE MORE OUT OF TOWNER COME CRUISE WITH US AN HAVE A GOOD TIME TO SO IF YOUR UP TO IT COME JOIN US TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norcal swift (Aug 9, 2012)

Date?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BLVD NITEZ JUNE


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Norcal swift said:


> Date?


SATURDAY SEPT 8th SO COME JOIN US ITS GANNA BE ON AN CRACKING PLZ SPREAD THE AN PASS THE INFO ON TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN FAMILY AN FRIENDS THE MORE OUT THERE THE BETTER EVERYBODY ALWAYS HAS A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT AN CRUISING THE BLVD TO THE TOP


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

BUMP THIS TO THE TOP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKING


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_!!:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:....


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT all car clubs and solo rides and out of towners welcome if you have hoppers bring them out too let see them hop this is always a good turn out cruise night event and its geting better and better each time this event comes up and more and more people are starting to get intrested and are starting to come back out thats why Chingon decided to have 2 blvd nights this year so lets get this shit cracking bring the lowriders out lets cruise this event starts at 5:00 same meet up spot as always story N white at the san jose blue jeanes parking lot we will be there till 10:00 once ten hits we will be loading up and leaving cruising our way to story N king target shopping center and continue to cruise more for those of you that dont know the date its saturday september 8th so come join us lets unite all the car clubs and solo riders and hoppers and have a good time hanging out and cruise plz pass on the info to other car clubs and solo riders and family and friends the more out there the better


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT 4 ANOTHER SAN JO "CHILL NIGHT "


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> TTT 4 ANOTHER SAN JO "CHILL NIGHT "


HELLA ITS GANNA BE OFF THE HOOK PLZ SPREAD THE WORD OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES AN FAMILY AN FRIENDS THANKS THE MORE THE BETTER CANT WAIT LETS CRUISE AN HAVE A GOOD TIME TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR ANOTHER CRUISE NIGHT CANT WAIT LETS ALL UNITE AN CRUISE


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*YUP TTt*_


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE READY TO GET SOME GOOD ASS VIDEO, SO WHEN YOU SEE ME, HIT THEM SWITCHES


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

BUMP THIS BACK UP TO THE TOP LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN AND LETS ALL UNITE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS FOR THE LIFE STYLE WE ALL LOVE SO MUCH I PICK THE STREET SCENE OVER ANY TROPHYS AND TRAILERS ANYDAY THE BLVD IS MY REWARD SEEING ALL YOUR LOWLOWS BEAUTIFUL WORKS OF ART FOR PEOPLE TO SEE OUT THERE WELL CRUISING THAT THE BEST REWARD FOR ME CANT WAIT LETS CRUISE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IF IM COMING FROM THE 209..I BETTER NOT SEE ANY TRAILERED LOCAL RANFLAZ......:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

BLVD BOMBS SHOW AND SHINE . SEPTEMBER 8,2012 SAN JOSE BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IF IM COMING FROM THE 209..I BETTER NOT SEE ANY TRAILERED LOCAL RANFLAZ......:biggrin:


LOL JOHNNY ME EITHER IF THAT WAS THE CASE ESPCALLY LOCAL LOWLOWS I DONT LIKE TRAILERS AT ALL BUT IF YOUR UP FOR IT THAT SAME SATURDAY DURING THE DAY TIME THERES A CAR SHOW AT THE BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

See u guys this weekend


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TO THE TOP SEE YOU ALL THIS WEEKEND AN PLZ SPREAD THE WORD OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES FROM WHAT EVER CITY YOUR COMMING FROM THE MORE LOWLOWS OUT THERE THE BETTER HOPPERS ARE ALSO WELCOME SO BRING THEM OUT LETS SEE THEM SWANG LET CRUISE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> LOL JOHNNY ME EITHER I WOULD BE A SHAMED IF THAT WAS THE CASE ESPCALLY LOCAL LOWLOWS I DONT LIKE TRAILERS AT ALL BUT IF YOUR UP FOR IT THAT SAME SATURDAY DURING THE DAY TIME THERES A CAR SHOW AT THE BERRYESSA FLEA MARKET


:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TO THE TOP FOR SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS LETS CRUISE AN HAVE A GOOD TIME SO COME JOIN US SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 8TH STARTS AT 5:00 FIRST LOCATION SAME AS ALWAYS STORY N WHITE AT THE SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS SHOPPING CENTER WE WILL BE THERE TILE 10:00 ONCE 10:00 HITS WE WILL BE LOADING UP AN LEAVING TO START CRUISING ARE WAY TO THE NEXT LOCATION 2 STORY N KING LETS CRUISE AN KEEP THE LOWLOWS ON THE ROAD NOT JUST PARK THEM LETS CRUISE ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE A HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM SWANG SO WASH AN DETAILE YOUR LOWLOWS AN CHARGE THEM BATTERYS UP STREETLOW AN JIMMYS LOWLOWS WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE TAKING PICS AN VIDEO RECODING THIS CRUISE NIGHT EVENT PLZ PASS ON THE INFO ABOUT THIS EVENT TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDES AN FAMILY AN FRIENDS THANKS


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_ Jimmy's Low Low Production will be in the CASA Filming the Action!!





:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Its going to be nice saturday
*SatSep 8*









78[SUP]°[/SUP]​
Sunny

CHANCE OF RAIN:0% WIND:NW at 10 mph


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT NICE WEATHER THIS SATURDAY SEP 8TH FOR BLVD NIGHT ITS GANNA BE ON AN CRACKIN WASH AN DETAIL THEM RIDES AN CHARGE THEM BATTERYS UP BRING THEM LOWLOWS OUT LETS CRUISE THE STREETS ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS AN OUT OF TOWNERS WELCOME IF YOU HAVE HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM SWANG PLZ SPREAD THE WORD AN PASS ON THE INFO THANK YOU


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TO THE TOP!!*_:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TO THE TOP CANT WAIT LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME AN CRUISE


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

See you All 2night


----------



## PLEBE650 (Dec 18, 2011)

ttt today


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:drama: _* BLVD NIGHTS FROM 2009-2010-2011-2012 ENJOY!! BETTER NOT MISS OUT THIS LAST BIG SHOW IN SJ- HIT THAT SWITCH FOR "JLLP" CAMERA*_408:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT TODAYS THE DAY SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS COME JOIN US AN HAVE A GOOD TIME AN CRUISE THE STREETS BRING THE RIDES OUT AN SHOW THE OFF AN HIT SWITCHES STREETLOW AN JIMMYS LOWLOWS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TAKING PICS AN VIDEO RECORDING THIS CRUISE NIGHT EVENT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Crackin out here


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqZtXvAduvo
Little hoppers video


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Great time........
























408 Ryder's CC..........


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

LOTS OF VIDEO, SHOULD START WORKING ON IT BY TOMORROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Who's white 62 is that?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's two pics that JLLP took during the BLVD NIGHTS event, going to put more up later on today and the video won't be done til later cause got other videos still to work on..*_


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Herd shit went bad at target good thing we had bounced before that


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

lil watcha said:


> Herd shit went bad at target good thing we had bounced before that


Wow really ?! That's why people should cruise not park !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

Had a good time out there.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow really ?! That's why people should cruise not park !


yea I just got there right before shit happen from cruising around to make pit stop for alil before going back out to cruise more some shit went down and soon as that happen got the fuck out of there and started cruising agin but I do agree with rollindeep we should be cruising if were ganna have a cruise night events we should be on the streets cruising not just parked or just cruising place to place and just park the whole time or always running to the dog tile its over we gotta be on the streets doing some real cruising were all the cars are on the road real street scene besides all the bull shit that went down everyone had a good time and was glad to see more hoppers out there hopping much props to Chingon and everyone who came out locally and
from everywere and to the ones who kept it cruising and I hope everyone got back home safe see everyone next event that comes up much luv


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks to everyone that came out,sorry to say, there will always be someone to [email protected] the program...I WILL NOT LET THIS STOP THE NEXT BLVD. NIGHTS..... Me and Lobo have a good idea for next....intill next summer, be safe


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJDEUCE said:


> thanks to everyone that came out,sorry to say, there will always be someone to [email protected] the program...I WILL NOT LET THIS STOP THE NEXT BLVD. NIGHTS..... Me and Lobo have a good idea for next....intill next summer , be safe


thanks Chingon for throwing and keeping these cruise night events going I know you do this for all the people and to let them show off there cars and all the hard work and money everyone puts into them yea its sucks and its sad that someone will always fuck up the program but I will also not let this stop blvd nights or any other cruise night event or cruising piot stop at all im a street rider I dont care to win trophies at carshows my reward is seeing everyone bring there rides out there and cruising around and showing them off and everyone having a good time thats a good enough reward for me but if you guys need help with ideas or planing throw me on bord I would love to help out get the street cruising scene and the hopping scene going strong agin I love the street scene thats all I do is cruise even right after car shows and lowrider events are over thanks for everyone and all the car clubs and solo riders coming out and supporting this cruise night event with out everyone support there wouldnt be a blvd nights so thanks agin everyone hope everyone got home see all next event that comes up much luv an respect


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

San Jose Blvd Night 9/8
got there a bit too late
but here are couple pics i took...
before two youngster got into it


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


>


clean, this one local?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SJDEUCE said:


> thanks to everyone that came out,sorry to say, there will always be someone to [email protected] the program...I WILL NOT LET THIS STOP THE NEXT BLVD. NIGHTS..... Me and Lobo have a good idea for next....intill next summer, be safe


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Wow really ?! That's why people should cruise not park !


Problem has always been the people who come out and are not invested in their rides like most of us are. The people who see it as a good time to get drunk and kick it, which is fine.. just do that shit at your own functions. Respect these type of events before they are shut down completely! 

A cruise in an area that is not local for so many not really into the scene.. where people have the option to cruise or park just like it was back before Target was ever built. We all love King & Story + Story & White but maybe its time to move the cruise to a more industrial area or somewhere similar. 

We were there when shit went down in both parking lots, the fools who were shooting clearly had no respect for the women and children that were in the parking lot. Sad but true.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i left to go to the dog hopping everyone would cruise the strip and that drama must of happened about 15 minutes after i left. well i hope this dont spook anyone away from the next event. im have video up from last night in the next couple days


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JustPosting said:


> Problem has always been the people who come out and are not invested in their rides like most of us are. The people who see it as a good time to get drunk and kick it, which is fine.. just do that shit at your own functions. Respect these type of events before they are shut down completely!
> 
> A cruise in an area that is not local for so many not really into the scene.. where people have the option to cruise or park just like it was back before Target was ever built. We all love King & Story + Story & White but maybe its time to move the cruise to a more industrial area or somewhere similar.
> 
> We were there when shit went down in both parking lots, the fools who were shooting clearly had no respect for the women and children that were in the parking lot. Sad but true.


i agree on everything your saying about everything its all about respect we are all one lowrider family and this is our life style all these problums issus need to be fixed asap before they start fucking with us agin and try to shut us down for good agin I also wanna throw in another issus the trash everyone needs to pick up after them selfs and dont leave trash and respect all the propertys were ever were all hanging out at I was sitting here thinking what about monterey rd its a nice big open road perfect to cruise both ways and has alot of propertys with hella parking lots for days on both sides of the roads and all the buildings and the parking lots there face the strip like how king N story use to be before the whole make over and monterey rd is one long ass straught strip


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

i had a good time out there it was crackin now here this drama i was gona hit target but had my lil man with me lucky i shook the spot after sjbluejeans always gota stay on your toes and keep trucha shit happens but it aint scaring me away ill be at the next blvd nights and upcoming events i love to ride and shine in these sanjo streets or anywere much love to all the lowrider comunity that were out there puting it down much love good shit chingon keep puting it down for our sj town shawwwww


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

fellas that shit that went down at target happen soon as we got there and parked right in front of our cars!!!
that shit was not called for and that foo that shot that guy had no fukin consideration for no body!!
our hearts and prayer go out to the family of the vato that got shot!!
:angel:
even tho we didnt know him the few seconds we say him and then get shot seemed like we did know him!!

NOT WORTH IT in my opinion!!

i love lowriders and lowriding but these youngsters out there this time were not out for the lowriding event they wanted trouble and its fucked up cuz they ruin shit for the rest of us!!
just my two centavos!!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah we were standing right by there just 10 minutes before that. I was hoping no one got shot but that doesn't seem to be the case. Hope he's ok.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

shit went down in front of us like 50 feet away bad thing is I had my lil girl with me cuz she loves the cars she was sitting in the driver seat I made her hit the floor when the shots went off shit seemed for ever around 15 shots back a forth when we left the parking lot I asked if she wanted to go home she said no she just loves the cars but not the drama she is my lil trooper some people don't know how to act in front of kids and there families BUT THIS WILL NOT BREAK US OR STOP US FROM KEEPING SAN JO CRUSING ALIVE just stay on ur toes when on the streets


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

JustPosting said:


> clean, this one local?


VICTIM


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

I Agree ... I told u that spot was beginning to get hot... I saw them fools getting a bit too routy, so we shook the spot n hit up the wiener schnitzel on santa clara :biggrin: there were some bad ass cars out there cruising n in all the parking lots, I had a good time out there cant wait till the next one 


EXCANDALOW said:


> fellas that shit that went down at target happen soon as we got there and parked right in front of our cars!!!
> that shit was not called for and that foo that shot that guy had no fukin consideration for no body!!
> our hearts and prayer go out to the family of the vato that got shot!!
> :angel:
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Whuuuuut up my fellow san jo lowriders!!!! Hopefully yall can take a cruise up 101 north n support this cruise  hope to see some of u guys out there :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/343325-san-francisco-lowrider-council-presents-1st-annual-mexican-independence-day-cruise.html#post15903134


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

yea it was fucked up there was another way to handle it they could have just got off instead of shooting at least then no innocent kids n girls would have been in danger my god son was out there n saw the shooting and doesn't want to go to events no more there was a good amount of people there this time around that had no cars that were just on foot standing there not even checking cars out i think we need to find away to get the word out with out attracting all the people who are gonna just show up to act a fool just my 2 cents


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sj_sharx4 said:


> VICTIM


dont think so homie i think was from oakland from what we heard


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

*Sorry to say worst blvd nights
*Im glad some of u had good time out there. But if u would of been at the target when the shots were fired. Your life, your wife and your two little ones in danger u wouldnt be calling it a good time. You would be pissed off like I still am. Shots being fired towards us people running and taking cover behind there rides and just hitting the floor. Trying to get out of there to protect my family and more shots being fired. Not a cool feeling and dont wish it on nobody. 

Lots little punks walking around in packs looking for trouble, fight broke out and two people got shot. So its worst Blvd nights ever. Whats it comming to, got to strap up just to go for a cruise. I love lowriding and cruising. Lets keep the peace on the streets and respect the rides and especially the familys out there. Also lets keep the preeching for sundays, I already know Jesus loves me. Dont need x gang members reminding me every five minutes.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well said...


408 certified said:


> *Sorry to say worst blvd nights
> *Im glad some of u had good time out there. But if u would of been at the target when the shots were fired. Your life, your wife and your two little ones in danger u wouldnt be calling it a good time. You would be pissed off like I still am. Shots being fired towards us people running and taking cover behind there rides and just hitting the floor. Trying to get out of there to protect my family and more shots being fired. Not a cool feeling and dont wish it on nobody.
> 
> Lots little punks walking around in packs looking for trouble, fight broke out and two people got shot. So its worst Blvd nights ever. Whats it comming to, got to strap up just to go for a cruise. I love lowriding and cruising. Lets keep the peace on the streets and respect the rides and especially the familys out there. Also lets keep the preeching for sundays, I already know Jesus loves me. Dont need x gang members reminding me every five minutes.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cruise nights should be mived to a long strip... Monterey or up el camino real in santa clara would be cool... And id dont help when eveeryones posting and taging it on everyones facebook that isnt afiliated with a car club and especially doesnt have a low low.. layitlow is enough to announce it.. And get the word out to the rite crowds.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

theres nothing on the news or newspapers that i seen so eather they caught the guys or they are not tryn to put it out there for some reason. lets stay positive and hope this dont happen agen


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

west_side85 said:


> Cruise nights should be mived to a long strip... Monterey or up el camino real in santa clara would be cool... And id dont help when eveeryones posting and taging it on everyones facebook that isnt afiliated with a car club and especially doesnt have a low low.. layitlow is enough to announce it.. And get the word out to the rite crowds.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Whats up wit some street justice. Someone knows the young punks who put your familia in the line of fire. Back in the day fools would get checked for shit like dat especially a youngster!. Wheres the homies at? I love functions like this, been to a few myself but I aint gonna put my loved ones in the middle of it if nothing gonna be done about the shit. Much respect to Chingon and the homies that put the shit together, they didnt have nothing to do with a shooting. But come on now....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> theres nothing on the news or newspapers that i seen so eather they caught the guys or they are not tryn to put it out there for some reason. lets stay positive and hope this dont happen agen


 i didnt find anything on the papers or net either!!
:dunno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

At first I thought it was some gang related shit, some youngsters got drunk n started capping at eachother n killed it for everyone! But then I come to find out that the older homie that got shot is one of my boyz from a different ccz close homie (not mentioning names or clubs) homie in his 40s got invited to cruise had my homies 2 younger kids with him at that n two non lowrider youngster run up on him n shot him 15 times!! The guy had his guardian angel with him alright because he got to live another ....day... Its just sad maan cause the guy isnt gang related... Just a ...fellow old school lowrider that came out to support the cruise n have a good time... This can happen to anybody even if u aint involved with all this gang drama... Theres fools out there that aint got shit to lose damn near asking to get blasted n it allways happens to the wrong ppl! I was parked right infront of the homie a few cars down n had my lil girl with me as a co pilot just her n i and im glad I left litterally minutes b4 that shit went down... My daughter even felt the tension she was like "dad can we go cruise or go somewhere else" so we rolled out... My point is thats some scary shady shit! I got allways have n allways will have mad love for san jo n will support the car clubs out there n the events they throw... Allways!! But knowing that one of "us" got shot... Older n had 3 kids with him and one of the 13 year old kid with him got hit in te back of the head!!! If I do go back to blvd nights I think the only time im stopping is to get gas , n not at a parking lot with fools that dnt even belong there! Just my two cents homies! Much love to everyone out there staying positive n trying hard to keep lowriding happening!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> At first I thought it was some gang related shit, some youngsters got drunk n started capping at eachother n killed it for everyone! But then I come to find out that the older homie that got shot is one of my boyz from a different ccz close homie (not mentioning names or clubs) homie in his 40s got invited to cruise had my homies 2 younger kids with him at that n two non lowrider youngster run up on him n shot him 15 times!! The guy had his guardian angel with him alright because he got to live another ....day... Its just sad maan cause the guy isnt gang related... Just a ...fellow old school lowrider that came out to support the cruise n have a good time... This can happen to anybody even if u aint involved with all this gang drama... Theres fools out there that aint got shit to lose damn near asking to get blasted n it allways happens to the wrong ppl! I was parked right infront of the homie a few cars down n had my lil girl with me as a co pilot just her n i and im glad I left litterally minutes b4 that shit went down... My daughter even felt the tension she was like "dad can we go cruise or go somewhere else" so we rolled out... My point is thats some scary shady shit! I got allways have n allways will have mad love for san jo n will support the car clubs out there n the events they throw... Allways!! But knowing that one of "us" got shot... Older n had 3 kids with him and one of the 13 year old kid with him got hit in te back of the head!!! If I do go back to blvd nights I think the only time im stopping is to get gas , n not at a parking lot with fools that dnt even belong there! Just my two cents homies! Much love to everyone out there staying positive n trying hard to keep lowriding happening!


agreed!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!


Gracias!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup... Keep crusing on the strip... Like I said a long strip like el camino or monterey rd would be koo less attention from PD or people too .


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

west_side85 said:


> Yup... Keep crusing on the strip... Like I said a long strip like el camino or monterey rd would be koo less attention from PD or people too .


most definitely bro!! I'm down for a cruise anytime anyplace anywhere .... Thats if I dnt got anything going on with the fam n my funds are good ill be there :biggrin:[HR][/HR]


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i didnt find anything on the papers or net either!!
> :dunno:


Yup but if it was a cop pr some old person it would of been all over the news


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shit like this fucks it up for our next gen of lowriders hope the youngster & dude are ok


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i heard dude will survive and yes was shot 15 times and his ride was shot up, im thinking we can help homie out some how. what you guys think


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

:nosad: It is really sad that a few fuck it up for everyone. It was a bad vibe almost all night. I knew as soon as those guys started squabbin' at blue jeans that the night wasn't going to end well. And what's up with the fellow riders burning up tires six inches from the next man's ride? I'm all for having fun and burning up tires, but if you want to do that, go find an empty parking lot and have all the fun you want. I don't think anyone who has spent years building a car plus 30, 40 or 50 grand of his hard earned money wants someone to be spinning tires six inches from his car. Tossing rubber and God forbid gravel onto the cars parked behind them. C'mon guys have a little more respect for your fellow riders. These were guys flying plaques. I would think they would know better. As was stated earlier, I think the time would be better spent actually cruising on the strip, rather than sitting in a parking lot attracting attention from those with nothing to lose and looking for trouble. This just enforces the bad stereotypes that already exist. Honestly, if I was a business owner in San Jose the second I saw more than 2 lowriders parked in my parking lot I would be on the phone with the police. Who would want to deal with all of the trash that gets left behind? Now motherfuckers are shooting at each other? :nosad: All I can do is shake my damn head. We need to do better. Thoughts and prayers to the two that got shot.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

fidecaddy said:


> Yup but if it was a cop pr some old person it would of been all over the news


Honestly it's probably better that it isn't being talked about on news or in the papers. You can bet that if it was, the first sentence would be "Two men shot at a lowrider get together." Probably not the kind of press you would want.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video of all the positive good stuff should be posted in a couple hours


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Ant63ss said:


> Honestly it's probably better that it isn't being talked about on news or in the papers. You can bet that if it was, the first sentence would be "Two men shot at a lowrider get together." Probably not the kind of press you would want.


 thats exactly what im worried about. maybe they dont want to mess up their investigation


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> thats exactly what im worried about. maybe they dont want to mess up their investigation


:yessad:


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> i heard dude will survive and yes was shot 15 times and his ride was shot up, im thinking we can help homie out some how. what you guys think


I think that would be a great idea, and to show that there is people out their that do care...Especially, because he did nothing wrong, and was an innocent by stander!!!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

My prayers go out to the people that got hurt. On a positive note, my cars tranny went out at safeway that night. Homies from different clubs tried to help, layin on the ground workin on my car. BIG thanks to Mack from ESR for towing my car home.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

The cops are definatly on this, they Rollin thru the hood deep under cover sweating the youngsters in the heard. Saw it earlier. The hood behind target. Cops rolled up on a few youngsters , the cops were in a Pontiac an suv and even in a fuckin mini van, they even eyeballed me as I rolled by checking out the situation.


They prob even got some surveillance tapes from target cameras. Wonder if they gonna try to track down some riders as witnesses


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Glad I had my wife n daughter at the dog during all this bull shit


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I also want to thank Robert from R&S for gettin my car to his shop and repairing it. We all need to stick together and watch out for each other while we out there.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> i heard dude will survive and yes was shot 15 times and his ride was shot up, im thinking we can help homie out some how. what you guys think


 Im down with that!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

rhr26 said:


> I also want to thank Robert from R&S for gettin my car to his shop and repairing it. We all need to stick together and watch out for each other while we out there.


:yes:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

rhr26 said:


> I also want to thank Robert from R&S for gettin my car to his shop and repairing it. We all need to stick together and watch out for each other while we out there.


 PLEASE


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

GUS 650 said:


> Im down with that!!


IM DOWN TO HELP OUT TOO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

good video as usual, bro!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

rhr26 said:


> I also want to thank Robert from R&S for gettin my car to his shop and repairing it. We all need to stick together and watch out for each other while we out there.


Rob. I could not agree with you more we need to look out for our own watch each others backs . Also like it has been said stay dippin cause when parked it atracts the knuckle heads and this happens thank god the people shot survived and when dude recovers I'd be happy to help in some way that's the least we can do


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


>


shaaaooo!!!!! nice video homie!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> IM DOWN TO HELP OUT TOO


Fuck it... Some one that knows a spot set up a car wash to help pay for his hospital bills, car,pain n suffering?? I dnt know any places but been to a few washes in san jo... That place they did chivos car wash was a good spot


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:

O wsup gus lol


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone is talking about what happen at Target, not much talk abouthow was blvd nights. There was alot going on there in the parking lot of targetbut not at Safeway, Why is that. I feel for those who were near the shootingwith there love ones, and 408 certified I be still upset to this day if i hadmy familia there and that sh!t happen, This event was lowriders, a family eventshould be peaceful but it didnt turn out that night. The shooter didnt care whowere near or around they just want to make a point i guess. What im reading isthat some guy came up and start shooting. So there wasnt no cross bad talkingbefore shooting. Glad hes going to make it. Im relief that no little ones gotcought in the cross fire. I fukin hate hearing shit like a little one got hit.Guess we all look online, and watch the news and nada pop up of that night itbe a bad rep for the lowriders. Also seen SJPD driving thru the parking lot earlierthat night and they left us alone, not like the San Jose Cruise Night when theykick us out. But like Poppa68 said"They prob even got somesurveillance tapes from target cameras. I Wonder if they gonna try to trackdown some riders as witnesse" or maybe they are in here checking us out, in what we are saying, thats why is not on the news or onpaper lol jk.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Blvd Nights Sept 8[SUP]th[/SUP] 2012, and with Blvd Bombsfundraiser car show couldnt ask for any more. I went over to the Blvd Bombs carshow weather was hot and sunny, and all the car that made it out there, theywere all great rides. After filming i went shopping in the flea market got mygrub on and bought few this things and got me two boxes of MARZIPAN mmmmmmmmmmmm =) . The like the BLVD NIGHTs event, when I got into the parking lot ofStory n White, the sun was still out and notice there where a band sit up. whenthe sun was settling down the band was playin smooth jams. There were people fromVictory outreach which they had a play, it was cool, as it got darker and late,riders head out to story and king and some went to wiener dogs and the scene fromboth places was cool, I know some riders like it and some didnt like it atTarget. I Like seeing all the great rides out n about not up on the drive way ofthere home lol. It was getting to late of the night, a few riders left, butthose stayed didnt like want happen there. My day started in a rush as itsmooth out thru the day as it got dark n also cold but the night was still niceto stay out late. After midnight i call it a night went to bed and wishing thatbad moment was just a nightmare.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Seemslike because what happen that one night we should more the event on the road ora different location. I love to cruise, the best is getting stuck in trafficwith a bunch of low lows but its not going to happen,some riders rather parkthen cruise, maybe they park due to gas prices. Also Maybe some of us invite peoplethat aint have low lows or any type of custom car/truck, and the word spreadsout fast, but when there’s events like this happening Day or Night I do my best to be out there and be part of it.If anyone got an idea or some input of the people are saying about to move theevent to Monterey or el Comino real, go on this link and lets talk about it, 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/343440-san-jose-cruising-2.html


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/343440-san-jose-cruising-2.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> i heard dude will survive and yes was shot 15 times and his ride was shot up, im thinking we can help homie out some how. what you guys think


im down!!
i can fix his rides bullet holes (cosmetics):dunno: maybe replace that glass...or maybe get a fund going for the med bills!!
:dunno:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's some pictures i took ENJOY :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

So 1 guy accidently got shot 15 times :scrutinize:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's more pics


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> So 1 guy accidently got shot 15 times :scrutinize:


No..... From wat I heared some tough guys asked him if he was a fucking cop... N since the homie being an old school homie from the town he took that offensively... Well shud I say he felt disrespected, they exchanged words n nothing went down... As the homie the kids n a few from his crew were getting ready to leave, these guys that probably dnt know what "putasos" meen walked up on him saying "wuss up homie... U think ur tough now" n let loose on him


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

MORE pics


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice pics bro! :biggrin:


knightbandit88 said:


> Here's more pics
> View attachment 539387
> View attachment 539395
> View attachment 539394
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


knightbandit88 said:


> MORE pics
> View attachment 539398
> View attachment 539406
> View attachment 539405
> ...


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:More pics enjoy






















































:drama:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> No..... From wat I heared some tough guys asked him if he was a fucking cop... N since the homie being an old school homie from the town he took that offensively... Well shud I say he felt disrespected, they exchanged words n nothing went down... As the homie the kids n a few from his crew were getting ready to leave, these guys that probably dnt know what "putasos" meen walked up on him saying "wuss up homie... U think ur tough now" n let loose on him


Now that makes a lot more sense


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> So 1 guy accidently got shot 15 times :scrutinize:


Crazy shit how it can happen to anyone of us once the wrong crowd is there... Kinda like that dude at sams that night threatning to start "clappin" on all of us over the hop lol... That shit was funny... But ey homie wat are u rollin now? I remember u had that sick ass bomb/wagon I believe like in 05-06?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Now that makes a lot more sense


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Clean... I need to update to a better camera mine sucks at taking pics at night


knightbandit88 said:


> :thumbsup:More pics enjoy
> View attachment 539411
> View attachment 539412
> View attachment 539413
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

My phone takes better pics lol... This is like at 230am commin back from san jo that night... Pit stop in ssf :biggrin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea mine camera i got it like almost a year ago its a Nikon 12pixals i also need to upgrade...Ancheta workshop takes the best pictures.....dang 2:30am huh nice..true cruiser yup phone pics look good....two more pics and i think thats all til i get the video going but gona be delayed due to other videos that i need to do also so fallin behind..


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hell yea!! Lets see the video... Did u see lobo's? That one was siick


knightbandit88 said:


> Yea mine camera i got it like almost a year ago its a Nikon 12pixals i also need to upgrade...Ancheta workshop takes the best pictures.....dang 2:30am huh nice..true cruiser yup phone pics look good....two more pics and i think thats all til i get the video going but gona be delayed due to other videos that i need to do also so fallin behind..
> View attachment 539456
> View attachment 539457


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> i heard dude will survive and yes was shot 15 times and his ride was shot up, im thinking we can help homie out some how. what you guys think


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> good video as usual, bro!!


thanks bro


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GUS 650 said:


> Crazy shit how it can happen to anyone of us once the wrong crowd is there... Kinda like that dude at sams that night threatning to start "clappin" on all of us over the hop lol... That shit was funny... But ey homie wat are u rollin now? I remember u had that sick ass bomb/wagon I believe like in 05-06?


I had that dude covered  I have a '50 bomb that will be out real soon, couple little things and its on and crackin


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> I had that dude covered  I have a '50 bomb that will be out real soon, couple little things and its on and crackin


cant wait to see it bro


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

this is a second video done by my homie pablo


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

COME CHECK THIS OUT..TIME FOR SAN JO TO RIDE OUT TO THE 209......:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

GUS 650 said:


> Crazy shit how it can happen to anyone of us once the wrong crowd is there... Kinda like that dude at sams that night threatning to start "clappin" on all of us over the hop lol... That shit was funny... But ey homie wat are u rollin now? I remember u had that sick ass bomb/wagon I believe like in 05-06?


with all due respect,i dont see what was funy about it.it actually almost did go down. them dudes wasnt playing and thankfully for all of us things got calmed down before it went to that.my son was out there that night homeboy. it shoulda never got to that but when someone from outta town comes out and says "Fucc hayward" or any town they are vistors in, you can bet some knuccle head will react and start some live shit.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

rhr26 said:


> I also want to thank Robert from R&S for gettin my car to his shop and repairing it. We all need to stick together and watch out for each other while we out there.


im with that also. Lowriding isnt a hobbie to me< its what i do. i dont wanna see this shit die out anymore then it has already. right now he streets are hot. the shit reall aint got nothing to do with most of us but its real easy to get caught in the crossfire. what ever we gotta do t be more orginized im with it.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Psta said:


> with all due respect,i dont see what was funy about it.it actually almost did go down. them dudes wasnt playing and thankfully for all of us things got calmed down before it went to that.my son was out there that night homeboy. it shoulda never got to that but when someone from outta town comes out and says "Fucc hayward" or any town they are vistors in, you can bet some knuccle head will react and start some live shit.



I hear u homie... The situation that went down and like u said what could of happened wasn't funny... I had my daughter there too, the whole "clappin" thing just made me go like ...
"wtf :drama: is this dude serious?? Over a hop?? After seeing that n the whole thing that went down on saturday in san jo makes me say fools shoot for anything now a days! ... Oh n by the way guys... They caught that fool that did that shit at target that night... Hes lookin at attemted murder... So sad how people throw their life away just like that! But hey psta... My bad homie... I shudda been more specific with my words bro...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> this is a second video done by my homie pablo


U get down on the videos bro... Good shit! Keep up the good work


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

GUS 650 said:


> I hear u homie... The situation that went down and like u said what could of happened wasn't funny... I had my daughter there too, the whole "clappin" thing just made me go like ...
> "wtf :drama: is this dude serious?? Over a hop?? After seeing that n the whole thing that went down on saturday in san jo makes me say fools shoot for anything now a days! ... Oh n by the way guys... They caught that fool that did that shit at target that night... Hes lookin at attemted murder... So sad how people throw their life away just like that! But hey psta... My bad homie... I shudda been more specific with my words bro...


no biggie homie> like we are saying,we gotta watch out for eachother when we are out there dippin.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

WOW
I just read this whole thread and I still thinks is just not true. Blvd Night's was about showing off your ride and bull shitting with your friends and other car clubs. And lets not forget getting at some fine ladys as well. Now's it about trying NOT to get shot. SJPD was just handed the perfect excuss to go balls to the wall and blame & go after the Low Rider's now. I know it has nothing to do with you guys BUT, as some of us know from the past, that dose not matter in there eyes. They look for someone to put the blame on, tell the community there are better off without them, then make a plan to devide and concore. 

I do agree that sitting around in one place is a bad idea, why? It gives these dumm shits time to gather and start causing problems. Its simple to see that all they want to do is look for & cause problems. And all it takes is for someone to look at them or say something as simple as, "can you not lean againts my car" and BANG!! you just got shot. That could be anyone of us because we know that it's not cool to lean on someone pride & joy. Now I truly understand why people are not doing there thing on the streets anymore. Shit, I would second guess it myself knowing that some Fuck Hole could start shooting and one of the bullets might find its way to me. And more so knowing that all the clubs and solo low riders are really not together as a group. Safty in numbers and united is everyone best bet to stay safe. Some of use have been there, done that. And more so, we know that it WORKS!! 

Now before some of you guys roll your eyes and say "Yea Right, Ive herd this bull shit before" take note the it dose not have to be the same as it was once apond a time. You guys just need to plan events that only allow who you want to come, or who are invited. It was done before without an issue, and it can be done again. With a little help from every club you guys can turn this Bull Shit Around. Or you can let SJPD run its course, and even car show will be back on the chopping block again in San Jo.

Just my .02 cents some guy of yester year when life on the Blvd with FUN.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

I remember it well


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

going cruising in frisco tonight 

We are going cruzin for Mexico Independence Celebration on:

Saturday, September 15, 2012


3:00 PM we meet up at the bridge on Mission Street near Silver Avenue
in San Francisco

... 3:30 PM we start cruzin north bound down Mission Street 

right turn on 24th Street 
left turn on Potrero Street 
right turn on 16th Street 
left turn on 3rd Street
right turn on King Street straight to the Piers
At the Piers will kick it for a while and then head on over to 
City Hall for the GRITO!!!

ORALE! 
San Francisco Lowrider Council


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

GUS 650 said:


> hell yea!! Lets see the video... Did u see lobo's? That one was siick


YUUP seen both of them, both were tight..:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

YUP WE WERE OUT THERE FOR A BIT *CADDY CREW*


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

WE GOTTA DO THIS MORE OFFTEN UNITE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS LOCALLY AND OUT OF TOWNERS GET EVERYONE OUT THERE MORE I THINK WE SHOULD MOVE THE CRUISING LOCATION THO AND KEEP IT CRUISING STAY ON THE ROAD NOT PARKING


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> WE GOTTA DO THIS MORE OFFTEN UNITE ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS LOCALLY AND OUT OF TOWNERS GET EVERYONE OUT THERE MORE I THINK WE SHOULD MOVE THE CRUISING LOCATION THO AND KEEP IT CRUISING STAY ON THE ROAD NOT PARKING


:thumbsup: YUP LOW N SLOW..IS THE WAY TO ROLL..


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup: YUP LOW N SLOW..IS THE WAY TO ROLL..


YUP THATS RIGHT JOHNNY CRUISING LOW N SLOW HOPPING AND HITTING SWITCHES AND EVERYBODY HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> YUP THATS RIGHT JOHNNY CRUISING LOW N SLOW HOPPING AND HITTING SWITCHES AND EVERYBODY HAVING A GOOD TIME


YUP


----------



## SJ1408 (Sep 24, 2012)

*San Jose's Original Blvd Nights*



SJDEUCE said:


> Thanks for noticing that, the only reason i do this is for the people , i don't do this for myself...I know people spent many hours and allot of money into there rides..Why let them sit in the garage..Bring them out let them shine..I wish i could do this once a month, believe me it wont work.. people look forward to this event once a year....Now im pushing it twice a year.. Beginning of summer and at the end. With out you guys it wont be a blvd nights.. I've took this over in 2002, from a few of my Aztlan Imperials boys made this cruise up when we chilled..All i ask for is a Whats up when you see me...keep that chrome blinging and those white walls clean. See you guys Saturday...Chingon


Tales from the Hood ... 19 years later

First I would like to say, thanks to SJDuece /Chingon for keeping the Blvd Nights Cruising Movement alive from where we left off in 2002. For being out of the scene for a while I was surprise to hear from the youngsters that Blvd Nights was still going on. Good work and props to SJDuece /Chingon & all the other Lowriders out there for making Blvd Nights go this far. 

For the history of Blvd Nights., lots hard work & promotion was put in creating the 1st Blvd Nights which was started after the banning of San Jose Car Shows at the fairgrounds. This ban were consistent attempts made by the city of San Jose to shutdown the cruising scene. Due to heavy harassment by SJPD at the original cruising locations of King Rd and Santa Clara St., a new location needed to be formed. So White Rd & Story Rd. was selected. Taking the City of San Jose by storm Blvd Nights started it's first cruise on White Rd on August 21, 1993.

"It was a good run for us for the first 6 years, but passing the torch down to the younger generation was the right decision to be made, to keep Blvd Nights alive for the future cruisers, lowriders, and the people of San Jo & Northern Cali.". - source 

About us., Most of the OG's who started Blvd Nights have families now, are busy working, moved, locked up, dead, or have passed down / sold / lost their rides. 

Most of us have moved on, while some of us are still among the scene., but we will always remember when cruising back in the days was fun and social without violence.

" Since this day, I'm glad Blvd Nights is still going on. I am proud of what it has become and hope it will never end. San Jose was always known for it's Car Shows & Cruising, but Blvd Nights took it to another level."
- source 

"Stay on Ridin" ....
Have fun, Be safe, Keep the rides clean & the Cruising / Car Show scenes alive. 

Due to the popularity of the original Blvd Nights with the SJPD the original creators will stay & remain unknown., but you know who you are . . . . 

Blvd Nights 20th year anniversary coming up in 2013. 
Make it a good one. !!!! 

SJ1408

1st Blvd Nights Flyer 1993
" KEEP IT ON THE EASTSIDE "


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

SJ1408 said:


> Tales from the Hood ... 19 years later
> 
> First I would like to say, thanks to SJDuece /Chingon for keeping the Blvd Nights Cruising Movement alive from where we left off in 2002. For being out of the scene for a while I was surprise to hear from the youngsters that Blvd Nights was still going on. Good work and props to SJDuece /Chingon & all the other Lowriders out there for making Blvd Nights go this far.
> 
> ...


A SAN JO HISTORY LESSON RIGHT THERE! T.T.T. 4 PRECISE INC N SAN JO!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

SJ1408 said:


> Tales from the Hood ... 19 years later
> 
> First I would like to say, thanks to SJDuece /Chingon for keeping the Blvd Nights Cruising Movement alive from where we left off in 2002. For being out of the scene for a while I was surprise to hear from the youngsters that Blvd Nights was still going on. Good work and props to SJDuece /Chingon & all the other Lowriders out there for making Blvd Nights go this far.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chev48 (Aug 15, 2012)

bump sj family first will b there:x:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

New video by "JLLP" (SAN JOSE,CA BLVD NIGHTs Sept 2012) One Hour N 18mins LONG ENJOY!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SJ1408 said:


> Tales from the Hood ... 19 years later
> 
> First I would like to say, thanks to SJDuece /Chingon for keeping the Blvd Nights Cruising Movement alive from where we left off in 2002. For being out of the scene for a while I was surprise to hear from the youngsters that Blvd Nights was still going on. Good work and props to SJDuece /Chingon & all the other Lowriders out there for making Blvd Nights go this far.
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR BLVD NIGHTS CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Goin down in one week


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the date to blvd nights 2015?


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the for blvd nights


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

this Saturday AUGUST 29TH


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Any pics or videos


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

